# Grand Canyon Self-Support Boat Rental/Advice



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

Moenkopi Outfitters has Liquid Logic XPs in their rental fleet, I think they have both sizes with hatches. They're located in Flagstaff and are great folks to rent from. Moenkopi Riverworks: Grand Canyon River Rentals


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Check with 4corners kayak shop in Durango. They can probably set you up.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

minnesotamaximus said:


> Also, does anyone have any specific self-support advice?
> 
> Cheers!


Been a few posts on that, do a search and you will find some like this:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/self-support-grand-canyon-33843.html

LL has a really good write up about the self support and kayak camping and I know there have been a few good trip reports.


----------

